# How to plan as a group



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Recently I started a FB group with about 15 of my friends hoping to try to plan a trip to Tahoe sometime this winter. I am the most serious boarder/skier of the bunch, and I did a lot of research, on this forum and elsewhere, trying to get my initial plans just how I wanted them. Inevitably the entire plan has gotten highjacked and everyone now has their own ideas, completely ignoring my original plan and why I went with it. 

I have gotten such ridiculous suggestions as, "We should go around Christmas. Who cares if the snow might not be as good as in February. We can always find other things to do if the boarding ain't good." and "I'm trying to plan a vacation with my entire extended family. Maybe we should all go to Tahoe together even though none of them ski or board."

I think that my biggest problem is that I am trying to plan a snowboard trip with a bunch of people whose top priority for the trip prob won't be boarding, but partying.

Anyways enough of me bitching. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to plan a trip with a bunch of people? I can't even get them to make the simple decision of how many nights they want to stay, let alone trying to set dates.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fuck them and make your own plans....


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Find new friends.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Awwww shit just noticed you're from Maine! I'm from Bangor and grew up riding/working at Sugarloaf. Just rode the Superquad up two weeks ago for my first time up there with no snow... kinda sad.

Planning something like that is a bitch! My advice would be to find 2 or 3 of the people that are thinking the most like you and plan the trip with them. If the others want to come, they will. Just make sure you get money from the lot of 'em or else you will get screwed in the end. You'll hear a bunch of excuses about this and that and then you end up splitting the lodging prices with 3 peeps instead of 9... 

A good way to start: call whatever mountain in Tahoe you want to go to and see if they have group deals on tickets. That way you can propose to your friends "Hey, normal tickets are $100 per day, but if we go Feb X to Y and get 10 people to sign up, day passes will be $70 instead." Just a thought...

Side note, if you end up there over Christmas, shoot me a PM as I'll be on a family vacation at Heavenly then. Not my first choice, but I only have 2 weeks off school so why not? Definitely go in February though...


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> Fuck them and make your own plans....


I'm seriously contemplating it. I just know it will be a lot more fun if we can make it happen as a group somehow. Housing is also a lot cheaper as a group. 



BigmountainVMD said:


> Awwww shit just noticed you're from Maine! I'm from Bangor and grew up riding/working at Sugarloaf. Just rode the Superquad up two weeks ago for my first time up there with no snow... kinda sad.
> 
> Planning something like that is a bitch! My advice would be to find 2 or 3 of the people that are thinking the most like you and plan the trip with them. If the others want to come, they will. Just make sure you get money from the lot of 'em or else you will get screwed in the end. You'll hear a bunch of excuses about this and that and then you end up splitting the lodging prices with 3 peeps instead of 9....


I'm actually originally from MA, but I just moved up to Kittery for work. 

I think I'm gonna end up going with your idea of just going with the couple people who are most serious about the trip. I was already kind of thinking about doing that, but I just feel like a dick being like, "Lets all go to Tahoe!!! Nevermind, you guys suck balls and are indecisive. I'm going with my real friends."

I'll def hit you up if I'm in Tahoe around Christmas, but I think I'm gonna be trying to hit Squaw and possibly Kirkwood.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been doing this every year for quite a while.

The first trip is a bitch to organize, but every subsequent year gets easier since you use the previous year's template and make changes.

First off, decide what you want. There is no easy or foolproof way to create a plan out of nothing in group setting. Come to the group with your plan and then edit it.

My first year, I came to the group with the following: preferred dates and one alternative, a list of destination criteria (hardcore resort, remote resort, party town, heli-ski options, etc.), a list of accommodation requirements (hotel rooms, private house, no shared beds, private hot tub, fully equipped kitchen, slope side, etc.)

Ditch the people who hem and haw or who want to change everything. This is probably the most important part. If they don't share your vision of what the trip should be (or at least reasonably close) then they're not going to enjoy it and neither will you. Do them and yourself a favor and cut them from the list.

My first trip, I started out with 16 friends who were "interested". 4 of us ended up going and we picked up one extra acquaintance who brought her Dad (super cool guy and a really good skier). Great Time! The next year, word got out about how good the trip was, and I started getting questions/requests from other people in August! 10 went the next year and it was even better. Now it is 9-10 people every year and the next year's trip is generally organized while enjoying the spring slush


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, I'm with everyone else on this. You'll get nowhere trying to build a consensus by committee, and anything you _do_ manage to actually get going will be such a lowest-common-denominator compromise that no-one will enjoy it. And that's even assuming no-one in your group is one of those my-way-or-the-highway Sheldon Cooper types who will attempt to hijack the whole thing.

Plan something. Tell people this is what you're doing. Invite them along. If they try to change things, tell them they're welcome to plan a trip of their own and you might see them there if the trips overlap, but this is what YOU are doing.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

15 people is way too many to try to coordinate and organize. Find out a few that want to go to RIDE and work it out with them. Those who truly want to go and ride are probably going to be more flexible to work with because they're more eager to get out there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You have a perfect plan for putting 13 people between you and quality riding time.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

JonSnow said:


> I have gotten such ridiculous suggestions as, "We should go around Christmas. Who cares if the snow might not be as good as in February. We can always find other things to do if the boarding ain't good." and "I'm trying to plan a vacation with my entire extended family. Maybe we should all go to Tahoe together even though none of them ski or board."


Nix these people immediately. 

You want real riders going who won't hold each other back and are going to ride. You bring people like this and they're gonna fuck everything up if you let them. You'll have two choices, piss them off or let them fuck up your trip. It'd be an easy choice for me to make, but then again I can be an asshole sometimes. 

Make it clear that this is a SNOWBOARDING trip. If they want to make it something else, that's fine. Let them plan their own trip, but leave them out of yours and politely explain why. They should understand.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I haave tried many times to do somthing similar but it never works out for many of the reasons you state. If you have friends that just want to party go to Vegas, otherwise make your own plans and tell people where your going and when. Thats the best you can do.


----------



## theMayor (Jul 30, 2013)

Every year I take charge of my gf's birthday, ski trip and usually we have 15-20 people. The easiest way to manage that many people is TO TAKE CHARGE.

I set dates, times, and inform the group of all the plans... and if they don't like it, they don't have to come. Getting money from people is usually the hardest part (early enough to make a deposit on a room), so I usually get the money AT LEAST 2-3 months in advanced. If someone backs out, too bad. They can either find someone to take their place, or deal with it. 



My advice is to set a date that YOU want to go... and let the others follow. Make sure to get the money from anyone interested asap so you can book a room. Also, plan who should get what groceries/alcohol ahead of time and divide it equally so everyone is paying roughly the same amount.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reinforcement guys! I'll have a much easier time being a dick knowing that you would all do the same thing lol. I think I will give them a couple more weeks, after all I've still got a decent amount of time to plan, but if they still haven't figured something out by then I'm just going to go with my original plan. 
I'd be happy if I can just get three or four other people to go.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like an absolute nightmare.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd much rather ride alone than with people who slow me down and make me ride boring runs at boring speeds.

As for people who want to party, I won't share a room with them. Its early to bed for me and up early for the powder.

Life is too short to live it at other peoples pace.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely just pick your dates and throw it out there that is what you are booking. Those who really want to go will make it happen. The others, oh well...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Plan something. Tell people this is what you're doing. Invite them along. If they try to change things, tell them they're welcome to plan a trip of their own and you might see them there if the trips overlap, but this is what YOU are doing.


Best party I ever hosted was like this. New years eve my buddy called me and asked what I was doing. Said I was watching hockey at my house if he wanted to join. Then other people called and asked the same thing.

Turned into a 30 person condo party and we all had a blast!


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Definitely just pick your dates and throw it out there that is what you are booking. Those who really want to go will make it happen. The others, oh well...


This I go to Utah every year with friends and fam.My freind and I figure it all out and if other people can make it cool if not o well I am going to Utah bitches.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

Do you book a hotel room if you are only definitely going with a couple people, or do you book a house? Then what, you just charge other people if they decide to show up?


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

dreampow said:


> I'd much rather ride alone than with people who slow me down and make me ride boring runs at boring speeds.
> 
> As for people who want to party, I won't share a room with them. Its early to bed for me and up early for the powder.
> 
> Life is too short to live it at other peoples pace.


I am a lot faster than most of my friends, but I don't wanna ride alone cause I ride like an idiot. I'd prob end up breaking my legs out in the woods and no one would ever know.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

JonSnow said:


> Do you book a hotel room if you are only definitely going with a couple people, or do you book a house? Then what, you just charge other people if they decide to show up?


Look at the cancellation policy. Most hotels give a certain amount of time that you can cancel before being charged. If more people want to go, research a house option and don't book it until you have deposits (non-refundable) from the people that claim they want to go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Better yet, just pick the dates and say that is what you have booked. Find out interest and make your booking decision from there. Or just find a place that will house something like half of your group. Let them know space is limited. That way if you come up short, say 3-5 of you only go, the bill won't increase by a huge amount. For those Johnny come lately's, they can work out their own arrangements if they want to get in later...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

JonSnow said:


> Do you book a hotel room if you are only definitely going with a couple people, or do you book a house? Then what, you just charge other people if they decide to show up?


If there is more than one PAYING party going along i book a house. Then you can divide up whatever extra when people hop.on. before moving to the mtns i did it this way. Sometimes we ended up making money and sometimes we just had us. I didn't care either way. I would always book something 4-6 bedrooms on vrbo. We took trips that equaled 6 weeks a year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We travel for competition alot now and just book rooms on the fly.... i haven't paid more than 100a night.... its risky though...


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Each year we do a trip where we watch the snow/storm cycle and decide on where we are going the hour we leave. within 800km. everyone gets the dates hammered out and then we just go. if your plan is "no plan" then noone can bitch!


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I think going with a 4-6 person house sounds like the best idea.

Doesn't doing everything at the last minute end up costing a lot more money? I thought stuff like plane tickets and such went way up in price if you wait.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It really depends. Last second booking can get you some great deals lodging wise. Plane tickets are usually the bitch if you are flying.

Overall, for your situation, I think picking your dates and finding the best deals for you is the way to go.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, planes suck. I drive everywhere in North America for comps. Furthest comp we do is in western BC. This year the furthest is baker and i actually made hotel plans already. I also did for Jackson hole too since I stay in their hospitals private housing.... Good hookup. 

Hotels aren't too bad last minute. We use hotels.com. Our comps aren't in "peak" times either... Usually jan/feb with championships in april usually..

The places are usually booked up in med/late december and all of march. I book ahead for those months only which is when Jackson and our mt bachelor comp are....


----------



## kaka (Aug 28, 2012)

JonSnow said:


> Recently I started a FB group with about 15 of my friends hoping to try to plan a trip to Tahoe sometime this winter. I am the most serious boarder/skier of the bunch, and I did a lot of research, on this forum and elsewhere, trying to get my initial plans just how I wanted them. Inevitably the entire plan has gotten highjacked and everyone now has their own ideas, completely ignoring my original plan and why I went with it.
> 
> I have gotten such ridiculous suggestions as, "We should go around Christmas. Who cares if the snow might not be as good as in February. We can always find other things to do if the boarding ain't good." and "I'm trying to plan a vacation with my entire extended family. Maybe we should all go to Tahoe together even though none of them ski or board."
> 
> ...




This hits home. I'm the planner, 5 years now and I can tell you that you are making the mistake of trying to please everyone. I don't know how old your group is, or what their financial status is, but here's what I've found works:

1. You choose the dates, based on what works for you and the core of the group.

2. Just tell people the budget and ask if they are okay with it. Eg. "guys, total trip will cost about $1200 ea, is that cool". 

3. Once they are okay w/ date and budget, get their commitment. You do the rest without input.

I am 30 now, and for 5 years have planned a trip to the Kootenays every year, along with various drives out to Jay Peak, VT and I can tell you that your group is too big.

In every group that size there are real snowboarders, people who just want to drink and party, and pretend snowboarders (the ones who want to take a lot of pics and post on social media, but not actually very good at all). Widdle it down, it's easier to plan, less stressful and easier to manage. 

Try and have fun as well after this headache is over.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

I did exactly what you suggested. Originally I told them dates that I wanted to go, mountains I wanted hit, sent them links to like 4 houses, and estimated the trip cost to be $1250 for a week. I think my mistake was to be too leniant when people initially started to break from the plan. I should have just stayed strong.
I know that 15 people is a lot, but I kind of expected a lot of them to back out immediately and I still wanted to be able to go with a couple people. A lot of them aren't too serious about skiing/boarding, but I'm really good friends with all of them, so I know that we will have a good time if we ever get out there lol.
I think that the hardest part about planning with my group is that we are all recent college graduates, so there are a lot of people who aren't truelly settled enough to be making vacation plans.


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

Bones said:


> Ditch the people who hem and haw or who want to change everything. This is probably the most important part. If they don't share your vision of what the trip should be (or at least reasonably close) then they're not going to enjoy it and neither will you. Do them and yourself a favor and cut them from the list.


Genius and a very key point.

If your having trouble getting people to commit then try collecting a deposit from everyone. I know it sounds like sort of an asshole thing to do but I honestly think it helps. If you end up booking a place based on how many people say will go and a few back out last minute then that sort of fucks up the costs for everyone else. Not only does taking a deposit help with the finances for booking accommodations but it also gives people the incentive to commit to the trip. 

Sort of sucks to be going with people who are mostly non skiers/boarders. I started doing an annual trip to Big White every February with some friends and we've consistently been able to find 10 people every year. Even though half of us like to party and the other half doesn't, everyone is there for the same reason and its for the awesome boarding. Makes things tonnes easier to plan. Something to keep in mind if you decide to plan another trip in the future.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

15 people is just too many to give a fuck about. You gotta thin the ranks, and get a core group of 3 to 5 people that are DOWN TO RIDE. The others can follow, but you shouldn't be some kind of nanny, putting together a trip so they can get fucked up for a week.

As someone who just graduated college a few years back, I take everything my friends say with a grain of salt, regardless of whether they are super down to ride or not. That period of time is a very wishy washy age... Getting 15 people in their young 20s to commit to a 1000 dollar trip will be tough...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

For 15 people I think the best way would to be to tell them this is the trip for these days at this place at this price. You can't really give any options because the group will never agree on something 100%.
You also gotta know who's serious about it. So collecting all or some of the money in advance seems like a good idea. Your group of 15 will probably end up being 5-7 but whatever, with the advanced cash you should be able to book something well enough in advance. 

But at any rate good luck to you.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> 15 people is just too many to give a fuck about. You gotta thin the ranks, and get a core group of 3 to 5 people that are DOWN TO RIDE. The others can follow, but you shouldn't be some kind of nanny, putting together a trip so they can get fucked up for a week.
> 
> As someone who just graduated college a few years back, I take everything my friends say with a grain of salt, regardless of whether they are super down to ride or not. That period of time is a very wishy washy age... Getting 15 people in their young 20s to commit to a 1000 dollar trip will be tough...


Good tips. I went on 2 CO trips last season. First was with 6 people, levels beginner to advanced intermediate. We had a blast, but even just 6 is too many to stay together with differing levels, we eventually broke up into smaller groups. Nobody was really cranky until the ride back home. 
The second trip, two friends and I, all intermediates, went on our own, and it was great!! It was easy to stay together playing in the trees, and we all progressed significantly, even though one was a skier. 
In my opinion, keep the group small and focused. Let everyone know how much cash it will take to go. I'm only 20 and with a little planning my friends and I get to go on trips anyone would love to be on (minus the cheap motel and tailgate lunch maybe). Whatever, if I wanted fancy dining I'd go to New York or some shit.


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

So I took your advice and just told everyone that I was sticking to the original plan. Directly after doing this I thought that I'd fucked the whole situation up. A couple people said they couldn't go, and then everyone else just kind of stopped responding on the fb group, but last week two people said they would commit to going. Now all of a sudden there are five people committed, and I think two more will end up coming as well.

I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Now I just gotta find the best place to stay around Northern Lake Tahoe.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

There you go. Good job sticking to your guns.

Don't count them as committed until you have payment in hand...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Don't count them as committed until you have payment in hand...


And make some clear agreements on how to react IF someone decides to back out after you've done thebookings. E.g. they need to search for replacement themselves, they will need to contact the others themselves and explain them why they need to pay more now, or the money reserved for the housing is lost. Its better to clarify in advance.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

JonSnow said:


> So I took your advice and just told everyone that I was sticking to the original plan. Directly after doing this I thought that I'd fucked the whole situation up. A couple people said they couldn't go, and then everyone else just kind of stopped responding on the fb group, but last week two people said they would commit to going. Now all of a sudden there are five people committed, and I think two more will end up coming as well.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Now I just gotta find the best place to stay around Northern Lake Tahoe.


Tahoe City if you can. Truckee works too and does give you access to the Donner Pass areas. Sugar Bowl (excellent spot) and Donner Ski Ranch (not so much). Olympic valley if you are going to Squaw is another good choice.

And be sure to post up to all of your friends about what is going on. Fine if you have ones that skipped. If you make the trip look rad, I guarantee they are much less likely to bail out with whatever excuse they have. They'll make it happen so that they don't miss out the next time around.


----------

